# Need A Taxidermists Opinion!!!!



## happyhooker2 (Nov 11, 2005)

I recently picked up a drake mallard I had mounted. The bird looks nothing like the one I shot. The un-named taxidermist said it was indeed my bird. My bird had so much color, this one does not. Its beek was all one color, this one is muti-color, its feet were bright orange, this one is not. What can I do???? Can a taxidermist fix these issues??? I have a great up close pic of the bird!!!!! Need some help if anyone has any info for me!!!!! I am very bummed about this mount!!!!!


----------



## tedshunter (Dec 27, 2004)

A taxidermist could fix your issues with the feet and the beak,I doubt they do anything about the plumage of the bird.


----------



## happyhooker2 (Nov 11, 2005)

Its weird how the plumage is, its like its a different bird. So much different than my pics of the bird and the condition the bird was in when I gave it to him.


----------



## dsmithgall (Oct 10, 2006)

A ducks feet and bill will both fade from the original "life color". Its the taxidermist job to re-create the bill and feet by painting back to its original color. As far as the plumage goes, not much you can do about the color. Maybe it is the wrong bird. Either way- sorry to hear about your bad luck, there are several people who claim to do taxidermy, check his/her work before deciding on anything and get ready to pay a little more than the "guy who does them cheap"..


----------



## happyhooker2 (Nov 11, 2005)

dsmithgall said:


> A ducks feet and bill will both fade from the original "life color". Its the taxidermist job to re-create the bill and feet by painting back to its original color. As far as the plumage goes, not much you can do about the color. Maybe it is the wrong bird. Either way- sorry to hear about your bad luck, there are several people who claim to do taxidermy, check his/her work before deciding on anything and get ready to pay a little more than the "guy who does them cheap"..


Funny thing is...I did check this guy out, online and a few verbal conversations.


----------



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

dsmithgall said:


> A ducks feet and bill will both fade from the original "life color". Its the taxidermist job to re-create the bill and feet by painting back to its original color. As far as the plumage goes, not much you can do about the color. Maybe it is the wrong bird. Either way- sorry to hear about your bad luck, there are several people who claim to do taxidermy, check his/her work before deciding on anything and get ready to pay a little more than the "guy who does them cheap"..


 dsmithgall hit it on the nose. However I would say it very well could be the same bird but the quality of the taxidermist can make a huge difference on your finished product. The bird goes through quite a handling process from field to mount. It is a bummer you are dissatisfied. If I were in your shoes and have to wait a long period of time to get my mount back and was disappointed with the results I would be an unhappy customer also.


----------



## happyhooker2 (Nov 11, 2005)

It was a bummer because the bird had a special meaning to me. It was a drake that I shot along with a hen as they decoyed....I killed both drake and hen with 1 shot, dead on the water. That was the first time I ever did that!


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

Both the feet and bill should have been painted. The heads that I use are cast reproductions. Without an actual photo or the actual head in hand when painting for reference, it will look different. Plumage....well, can't really say without seeing. In my opinion, I suspect that it is the same bird. Given your over all let down, it may just appear that its not the same one. I feel for ya'. I'm pretty sure that your T-man is feeling bad as well.

Mitch


----------



## happyhooker2 (Nov 11, 2005)

Trappers Taxidermy said:


> Both the feet and bill should have been painted. The heads that I use are cast reproductions. Without an actual photo or the actual head in hand when painting for reference, it will look different. Plumage....well, can't really say without seeing. In my opinion, I suspect that it is the same bird. Given your over all let down, it may just appear that its not the same one. I feel for ya'. I'm pretty sure that your T-man is feeling bad as well.
> 
> Mitch


 I assume because of your screen name you do taxidermy I assume? I need someone to fix this bird plus I have a big greater Canada and a 17lb Seeforellon Brown Trout I need mounted. This taxidermist I went to this was his trial, I don't really want him to do my other 2 mounts.


----------



## Mudfoot (Nov 28, 2006)

The paint job on the feet and bill can be redone until you are satisfied but like others have said about the plumage/feathers -- no such luck. I recommend taking your bird to another taxidermist along with a photo of the color you want to recreate but anyone with a good airbrush and proven skills with it, could duplicate the colors you're after. Good Luck!


----------



## Ebowhunter (Apr 5, 2000)

Colors do vary from animal to animal (includes all fur, feather, and fins). Colors fade fast and without custom (specific animals pictures), we are working off "cafeteria" paint charts.

Plumage and fur do not change through the process other than the effects of a good bath/cleaning.

There is no excuse for not painting. There is no excuse for not color matching if a photo was provided. Feet and bill coloring should be fixable.


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

"Happy",
I'm only here for helping out guys with questions. This part of the forum is not really meant for picking up work.

Thanks for asking all the same!

Mitch


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

as Eric said feet and bill can be matched with a photo.


----------



## beer and nuts (Jan 2, 2001)

Post pics of the pic and mount.


----------



## Jon & Holly Cart (Dec 9, 2006)

Mitch, you made a good point. If this forum is for beginners and hobbyists, then we have no place here as we are seasoned taxidermists. It seems to me that even if you answer someones questions, it is somehow mistaken for advertising. All the pics that were posted on "mount of the week" were just that-pictures. I didnt see any buisness names or logo next to any picture that was posted. We were simply showing our good work, which was ofensive to some. I think beginners should see good work and strive to meet that criteria. If you are a beginner or hobbyist, should you be doing taxidermyfor proffit at a beginner level, or advertising? Just a few goods points i felt that should be brought up. I think i will pay for a banner add just so i may be able to help some folks out here.


----------



## Paul Thompson (Jul 16, 2007)

I will no longer be giving taxidermy advice here.


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

> Mitch, you made a good point. If this forum is for beginners and hobbyists, then we have no place here as we are seasoned taxidermists. It seems to me that even if you answer someones questions, it is somehow mistaken for advertising. All the pics that were posted on "mount of the week" were just that-pictures. I didnt see any buisness names or logo next to any picture that was posted. We were simply showing our good work, which was ofensive to some. I think beginners should see good work and strive to meet that criteria. If you are a beginner or hobbyist, should you be doing taxidermyfor proffit at a beginner level, or advertising? Just a few goods points i felt that should be brought up. I think i will pay for a banner add just so i may be able to help some folks out here.


I followed that thread as well and really enjoyed the pictures. Combine that thread with the post from Paul and I really have to shake my head and wonder what the heck is going on.

As for this thread..........would be interesting to see a before and after picture and I hope you are able to have the mount brought up to specs.


----------



## beer and nuts (Jan 2, 2001)

Boy, I sure would like to know whats going on as well. Doesn't seem right, I mean there is a couple guys on QDM forums that give plenty o'advice/opinions/facts and run businesses directly related to the subject. Same thing with charter fisherman who give fishing reports etc..alot of times their business is their screen name. Hey Paul, I see your thread was edited too, by you or mods?? By the way thanks for the opinions on my thread on here--muich appreciated and by other taxidermists as well.


----------



## Ebowhunter (Apr 5, 2000)

In order to avoid any conflicts of interest, I have asked that another moderator take over this forum.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

What makes this site run is paid advertising. Unpaid advertisers who try and skirt the rules by using thier business as thier username and (or) by putting it as thier homepage cheapen the advertising experience for those who have paid for legit ads here. This site is free for all due to paid advertising. There was a ton of free advertising going on in this forum and it got cleaned up. "That is what happened here".


----------

